# Sr20VE w00t



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I just began the buildup of my new Sr20VE, got everything for the swap minus the transmission and axles for 2450, its a 1999 powerplant. Engine came with a VE ECU and an uncut wireharness so VVL will be ECU controlled.

I cant hardlyfuckingwait. 204hp N/A here i come. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sounds good. Definitely keep us updated.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Niiiccceee. feel free to post pics if you'd like.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Sweet. Question, what kind of aftermarket parts are available for the ve or do have to go all JDM?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *I just began the buildup of my new Sr20VE, got everything for the swap minus the transmission and axles for 2450, its a 1999 powerplant. Engine came with a VE ECU and an uncut wireharness so VVL will be ECU controlled.
> 
> I cant hardlyfuckingwait. 204hp N/A here i come. Will keep you all posted. *


I bet you have the 187hp version not the 20V which is 204hp. I got 180whp with the 187hp engine with I/H/E. That is about 212 crank hp on my dyno. The cams from that 204hp car will fit in the 187hp ve and net you about 190+whp.


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

Good to here ,well you need sr20 tranny,axels mounts,harnest and ecu to work....good luck.kesi24


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

98Sr20VE, my mistake you are correct, was pulling numbers from sr20deforum.com's ve faq pinup and grabbed the wrong line 

the engine i got is 187hp @ 7000rpm / 145lb torque @ 6000rpm 

However I plan on swapping to the N1 cams after the engine swap, which nets soemthing like 15hp i believe.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Get me a set of the N1 cams at the same time. I will pay of course.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *Get me a set of the N1 cams at the same time. I will pay of course. *


Make that two.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I doubt you have that engine.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!!!

sounds nice as hell. Looks like you got all the parts u need.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sr20VE w00t*



98sr20ve said:


> *I bet you have the 187hp version not the 20V which is 204hp. I got 180whp with the 187hp engine with I/H/E. That is about 212 crank hp on my dyno. The cams from that 204hp car will fit in the 187hp ve and net you about 190+whp. *


 is the 20V the engine that goes for around $12,000 or which SR20 am I thinking of?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I have never seen a 20V for sale in the U.S.


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah, i bet you have been looking though eg?


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

the SR20VE with the SR16VE cam makes an addition 10whp or something. I heard somewhere that N1 cams might not work with the SR20VE


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

whats the difference between the two .... sr20det and sr20ve


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

N1 cams works .But its hard to find and it needs valve springs and retainers...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nisdrivensan said:


> *whats the difference between the two .... sr20det and sr20ve *


 the VE works similar to VTEC, it puts out an extra 40hp


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

From what I heard guy that started this forum doesnt even have the engine straight selling everybody wolf tickets. But you know what thats good that somebody started talking bout these engines from what I hear they are powerfull + burn a lot cleaner why diddnt nissan send us some damn it?!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

VE has variable lift cams and is N/A while the DET has only 1 set of cam lobes and is Turbo(hence the T).There's also a VET which has both and makes 270hp stock.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was wondering. I saw an article where they used a RPM activated switch to activate the cams. I assume this is only for people that plan to use the existing DE ECU, correct? I heard that you can either get the VE ECU or have JWT program a VE program into the DE ECU. If I do either of these than I assume that the Cam switch will net be necessary b/c the ECU will control everything, correct?

I was hoping to do an SR20DET, but now I'm leaning toward the VE instead.


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I was wondering. I saw an article where they used a RPM activated switch to activate the cams. I assume this is only for people that plan to use the existing DE ECU, correct? I heard that you can either get the VE ECU or have JWT program a VE program into the DE ECU. If I do either of these than I assume that the Cam switch will net be necessary b/c the ECU will control everything, correct?
> 
> I was hoping to do an SR20DET, but now I'm leaning toward the VE instead. *


I had heard something along the same lines in the Pulsar Group of Australia forums and will have to do a search but.... it would make good sense that the JWT programmers could do this quite easily.

My well loved ga16de just cracked its head and while I'd been saving for an sr20ve, I hadnt been able to find one in Australia so bought another ga with only 37000k's on the clock to later turbo. We have a member of the pulsar group of australia with both an sr20ve and a skyline r32 gtst with the vet motor from the r34. As you can guess she is one very popular lady.  here is her website link 


and the link to pulsar group of australia


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

Where did you get your Sr20VE engine from:? I have been looking for one that is a good buy but can't seem to find anything?? If I could get some help that would be great.


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

try here http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33615&item=2426030861


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

Does anyone know if I can drop a SR20VE into my 98 200SX? (in place of my 1.6L?) and if so, is it done easily? Will I need a new trans? anything else? price?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

read around, dude... (SEARCH) www.nissanperformancemag.com has a mini-project on an SR20VE swap. It's not much different from an SR20DE swap, and if you're starting from a GA16DE car, you just need to add the parts you need for an SR20DE swap...

The price is high, and the engines are relatively rare. Search SR20forums for details... some of the members there have linkups on suppliers.


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

For starters different engine mounts and gearbox mounts are required. New transmission is required as the ga16de gearbox wont fit to an sr20 based engine. I would also suggest a brake upgrade to help deal with stopping from the higher weight of the car and higher speeds it will be capable of.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I was wondering. I saw an article where they used a RPM activated switch to activate the cams. I assume this is only for people that plan to use the existing DE ECU, correct? I heard that you can either get the VE ECU or have JWT program a VE program into the DE ECU. If I do either of these than I assume that the Cam switch will net be necessary b/c the ECU will control everything, correct?
> 
> I was hoping to do an SR20DET, but now I'm leaning toward the VE instead. *



actually, from what i know...JWT reprograms a KA ecu for the swap...not the DE.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

92'HotBox said:


> *Where did you get your Sr20VE engine from:? I have been looking for one that is a good buy but can't seem to find anything?? If I could get some help that would be great. *



sr20forum.com...everything you will ever need!

you aparently dont know the search button all to well. lemme tell you, its my best friend. but i can lend him out to you


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

sles said:


> *Does anyone know if I can drop a SR20VE into my 98 200SX? (in place of my 1.6L?) and if so, is it done easily? Will I need a new trans? anything else? price? *



everything should be the same with the GA to SR swap. tranny, clutch, flywheel, engine, maf, ecu, wiring harness...etc...

then all the stuff from the DE to VE swap...keep DE maf and exhaust manifold. VE or JWT reprogrammed ecu, 2 msd switches, a distributor modification...and prolly something else. i have all my shit printed out somewhere...i dunno. kesi24 has a VE...man i cant wait for him to get that header out! even tho...i myself dont have the engine yet . you da man hOmie! haha


sr20forum.com...again...everything you will ever need...


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

the only hassles you will have that differ to a sr20de swap is if you get hte breand new sr20ve swap that has the new throttle (non wire) system. Just read a post on that in the sr20 forums... will repost with more details. But its a fly by wire type throttle that matches the qg25ve engines not the sr20de engines. That makes the new sr20ve's easier to swap into the newest Pulsars N16's Bluebirds and I think B15's????


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, there seems to be more speculation on this thread than actual fact.  

The SR20VE w/ 187hp is the common one in the US, that's the one I have, along with quite a few others. The list of owners is on the VE section FAQ at www.sr20forum.com There are VERY few of the 20V motors here in the US (my guess is probalby like 2-3, probably less and no one has actually installed one in a car yet that we're aware of. So far the only person to really publically mention anything solid about the motor is Andreas Miko.

The 187hp VE comes mated to a CVT tranny, which isn't good for acceleration, so a front clip isn't very useful. The VE ECU also switches the cams at strange rpms, so it's not very useful either. Not to mention the difference in emissions equipment.

JWT programs regular USDM SR20DE ECU's for the SR20VE swaps. I sent my 95 G20 ECU to them for the reprogram. You can get different MAF's for the swap and JWT can program them in, if they have the MAF code already.

They do drop right in, but there are modifications to get them to work also. Throttle cable bracket, distributor, TB if you want cruise control, etc...

The USDM headers will bolt up, but the ports don't like up 100%. If you already have an aftermarket header (like my Gen 3 hotshot for example) you'll be ok, it'll still make good power, as long as you have a free flowing exhaust, they are VERY sensative to the exhaust as far as power output goes, much more so than the SR20DE motors we're all used to.

Wow... that's already too long 

That should be a good start, the rest is at sr20forum.com like others have said.


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

The more I hear about the SR20VE the more I want to try to find a destroyed X-Trail GT in Japan. Andreas explained in the sr20 forum some of the differences of the very rare 20V version of the engine and I am not keen on buying that one now as no one I know in Australia would know how to work it. As it is I have enough hassles wiht having to explain to my mechanic where he went wrong last time he tried to tune it so getting a GT X-Trail sr20vet will sure be fun. (if I can find one)


----------

